# Sheltie - Missing - RM14



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Just been made aware of this:

DogLost - Lost: Sable And White Sheltie Male In South East (RM14)

Deaf  Come on people in that area...get your eyes on the look out.

Poor thing.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

thats only round the corner from me. Ill put the word out and keep my eyes peeled


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope they find this old fella soon....Jill


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Please Put onto doglost also Alfies and nationalpetlost.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Little guy's been found safe and well.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats great to hear Emma thanks for the update


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> Thats great to hear Emma thanks for the update


No problem.  Its nice to see a old dog returned him safely.


----------

